# Woodduck



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I just heard a rumor that Woodduck was not well.
Is this true? I usually do not like to believe second hand information but I am a bit concerned as he adds so much intelligence and spice to the forum.
Hope he is well.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I just heard a rumor that Woodduck was not well.
> Is this true? I usually do not like to believe second hand information but I am a bit concerned as he adds so much intelligence and spice to the forum.
> Hope he is well.


I have been thinking of him a lot recently as well. I really hope it isn't true! He's a valued member of TC and a brilliant man.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

He's been posting just a few days ago. Let's hope it's fake news.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I certainly hope it is not true and Woodduck, I couldn't agree more with Bonetan (who also adds much) and wish you all the very best.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well, that gave me a shock. I can only echo what others have said above and hope to see him back posting soon.

N.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> I just heard a rumor that Woodduck was not well. Is this true?


From whom did you hear this "rumor"? I too miss Wooddy these days. He used to be a lot more active in the main forum some time ago. Reading his posts was one of my biggest pleasures in this forum - always brought smile to my face.


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

I certainly hope Sir Woodduck is well.

I have written him fan-mail in my head on numerous occasions, but failed to ever follow through as a stranger to him.

But for years now I've read the forum and the words of Woodduck have been a huge draw.

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Spy Car said:


> I have written him fan-mail in my head on numerous occasions, but failed to ever follow through as a stranger to him.


Same here. I admire him, and hope that he is well.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Woodduck* I hope you are well!

Note: I sent him a PM.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Good MAS. Please let us hear what he says.
If it's nothing more than a stupid rumor, at least come back.
It's not the same without him and his esoteric posts.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It has been a while since he was regularly posting. Now I'm worried.  
I hope you are OK, Woodduck!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Best wishes WD. One of the best writers on all things musical and that includes some published authors imv. A brilliant and breezy intelligence complete with hilarious wit. He's also one of the reasons I joined TC.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Good News* - Woodduck has replied to my PM and assured me that he is well, and taking a breather from TC. 
He will be back shortly to post again. He is touched by the concern.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I can think of a few people whose pause from posting would be greeted with relief rather than concern.

I won't say who.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Eclectic Al said:


> I can think of a few people whose pause from posting would be greeted with relief rather than concern.
> 
> I won't say who.


PM me with a list - unless of course I'm on it!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

MAS said:


> *Good News* - Woodduck has replied to my PM and assured me that he is well, and taking a breather from TC.
> He will be back shortly to post again. He is touched by the concern.


He probably needs a break from having to repeatedly point out the obvious fact to people that Wagner was not a Nazi


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> He probably needs a break from having to repeatedly point out the obvious fact to people that Wagner was not a Nazi


Goodness. I never knew that!

Every day is a school day. :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank God he's taking a break. His erudition, penetrating insight, philosophical musings and sharp wit make me feel like a dull uneducated rube. But don't stay away too long, Woodduck!


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Very pleased to hear that WD is well. I have always admired and learned from his posts. have also purchased CD's from him. Wish there were more like him in the world

Alan


----------

